

I signed up for AOL (Aol.) in 2012 - nvr219
http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3517794

======
pud
This post is literally impossible to read on an iPhone.

When you zoom in, the large banner ad on the left floats & overlays all the
text.

~~~
nvr219
That's obnoxious. I've actually never tried to read the message board on my
iphone.

